# Other Languages > jQuery >  [RESOLVED] Jquery list files on a folder

## JJJCR_FOX

is it possible to list all the files on a folder using jquery?

Thanks.

----------


## tr333

You would do it with standard JavaScript/DOM but only one browser supports it so far.  I would say no at this point, but yes sometime in the future once all browsers have implemented the API.

http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/file/filesystem/
http://caniuse.com/#search=FileSystem
http://html5please.com/#FileSystem

----------


## JJJCR_FOX

Thanks tr333 for your reply,I think PHP can do this job.

----------


## tr333

Erm...  php doesn't run client-side in the browser...

or were you asking about server-side?  In either case, it has nothing to do with jQuery...

----------

